# Homemade Livewell



## Crank'in (Jul 10, 2008)

I did a search on homemade livewells but couldn't find exaclty what I was looking for. I've got an idea in my head on how to make one custom for what I need. Due to size rqmts of the area I would like to install it during my mod, it's hard to find premanufactured that works one on ebay, etc... and I don't want to do the cooler thing (it works I just dont want it). 

So, my plan is to use sheets of aluminum to make one. I'll cut all of my pieces (top, bottom, 4 sides) to the size I need, and on certain pieces I'll make 90 degree folds, making an approx 1" tab that runs the entire length of an edge. Once all of my pieces have been cut and all of the folds have been made, I'll clamp it all together, plumb it up, and rivet (I cannot weld) it along the tabs to make the finished product.

My next thought was to make it water tight by using an epoxy or some sort of waterproofing, and coat the entire exterior or interior, or both. This is where I don't know if it will work, or what's the best way to make it work. I'm also not sure if I want the inside of the livewell bare aluminum. Is it better to have it coated for any reason (besides noise reduction)?

Any and all advice, comments, or thoughts on whether you think this will work are greatly appreciated.

Crank'in


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 10, 2008)

I can't see why that wouldn't work. Do you have the means to bend the aluminum? We bend .025 stuff by clamping it between a steel bench, and a piece of 2 x 2 tubing, and form it with a 20 ounce rubber mallet. I don't think you could go much bigger than that - probably up to .040 with that method, which I would think is large enough for a livewell. 

I would form it in a lower case t shape, so the bottom is held by just bends, and the rivets are only in the vertical sides. No particular reason why, but that is just what I would do. 

For sealing it, 3M 5200 is the ONLY way to go. Others will work but...... Nah, only the 5200 is worthy.

Use plenty of rivets. Don't skimp. Notice that boats have lines of rivets in a short spacing. I would probably put them on 3/4 inch centers. 

I have read on some big bass boat sites that people with bare aluminum livewells seem to have trouble keeping fish alive. Then others say that is total BS. But, given that, I would probably research it more before deciding one way or another. Ain't nothing worse then a limit of dead fish at a weigh in.


----------



## bobessary (Jul 11, 2008)

try this link i wish i would of had this when i was designing my livewell out of an ice chest https://www.flow-rite.com/marine/buildersguide/menu.swf its pretty cool after you design the livewell you can get a parts list from them


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 11, 2008)

That should work but will eventually leak.

I would fabricate it the way you want and then take it by a welding shop and let them weld it.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> That should work but will eventually leak.
> 
> I would fabricate it the way you want and then take it by a welding shop and let them weld it.


You don't believe in riveted boats either, do ya? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 11, 2008)

My riveted boat still has the seams welded up. :wink:

I can vouch for some problems with keeping fish alive in a bare aluminum livewell. I had no problem with a former Lowe that had the livewell under the navigational seats (and somewhat below the water line) but they don't last long on a sunny day in my Triton. It has a livewell just ahead of the console and it has been pretty toasty this summer.


----------



## Crank'in (Jul 12, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Do you have the means to bend the aluminum? We bend .025 stuff by clamping it between a steel bench, and a piece of 2 x 2 tubing, and form it with a 20 ounce rubber mallet.



I have a wood bench with a piece of angle bolted on the edge, otherwise that is how I planned on making my bends.
I'm gonna give it a shot, if it doesn't work then I'll just have to try something else.



Quackrstackr said:


> try this link i wish i would of had this when i was designing my livewell out of an ice chest https://www.flow-rite.com/marine/buildersguide/menu.swf its pretty cool after you design the livewell you can get a parts list from them



That is a great site!! thanks for the post. =D> 



Quackrstackr said:


> but they don't last long on a sunny day in my Triton. It has a livewell just ahead of the console and it has been pretty toasty this summer.



With that said, it seems it would almost be worth it to spray the outside with 'Great Stuff' foam or something along those lines to keep it some what insulated?


----------



## Crank'in (Jul 12, 2008)

Still learning how to post quotes :roll: Didn't mean to give the Quackrstackr all the credit or put words in his mouth. #-o


----------

